# Cinematic Street Photography0



## Tastino0 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi, I'm Tastino0, new for this forum, but I follow you for a while.
I'm From Florence. Waiting for 5DMIII. And this is best forum for Canon Rumors and user opinions.

I want to share with you my work, this is my *Flickr Stream*: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tastino0/
This is a Cinematic and Street Photography, I'm trying to catch life moments that for most part can be part of movies, can make emotions, can tell a story. My motto is One Story Behind Every Shot.
I have a project, *[Life Is Art] Project 365 â€¢ 2011*: one photo a day for telling life as a movie, now I arrived at day #149. Hope you enjoy my work.

- This is my *Facebook Fan Page* with special and exclusive content inside as "Mobile [camera] Content" and "Video [mobile] Scenic Moments": https://www.facebook.com/Tastino0Photography0

- And this is my *Twitter Page*: twitter.com/tastino0

Please joint me if you like, Special Contents are only for Facebook Fan Page, not Flickr 
Happy to be part of this community too, now.

Click You Soon0 - Tastino0.


----------



## WarStreet (Jun 1, 2011)

TastinoO, nice work. I really like street photography. 

Do you try to hide yourself from the people, or you just shot without caring about their reactions ?


----------



## Tastino0 (Jun 1, 2011)

WarStreet said:


> TastinoO, nice work. I really like street photography.
> 
> Do you try to hide yourself from the people, or you just shot without caring about their reactions ?



Thank you! 
Sometimes I hide from subjects, sometime don't care and smile them after. 
People ask me to sent them my shots.


----------



## WarStreet (Jun 1, 2011)

I noticed you are using the 85mm, and that you are not that far away from the subject. I did try to take street photography with 70-200 + 1.4 TC so to have distance advantage, but in shorter distance, the white lens get noticed. I definitely need to learn from your work, and will check your flickr account frequently !


----------



## Tastino0 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, for a better shot you have to be near the subject, I suppose.
Thank you!


----------



## bnice (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi, I am a new member, too, and have been reading this great forum for a while. Tastino0, I just signed up to comment on your post. I checked out your flickr site, and I love your photos! How are you processing the photos to give them their cinematic look?

Thank you, Tastino0, and thank you to all the members!

Will


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Jun 3, 2011)

Certainly don't want to speak for Tastino0

One of the reasons for the cinematic feel is the way the shoots been framed, wide screen/ letter box.

Very cool shoots!!

Best,
dario.


----------



## Tastino0 (Jun 3, 2011)

bnice said:


> Hi, I am a new member, too, and have been reading this great forum for a while. Tastino0, I just signed up to comment on your post. I checked out your flickr site, and I love your photos! How are you processing the photos to give them their cinematic look?
> 
> Thank you, Tastino0, and thank you to all the members!
> 
> Will





Kamera Obscura said:


> Certainly don't want to speak for Tastino0
> 
> One of the reasons for the cinematic feel is the way the shoots been framed, wide screen/ letter box.
> 
> ...



Yes, the 16/9 aspect ratio help but it is not necessary.
Shot may tell a story even if in normal size.

I'm very happy my work been appreciated! Thanks you all, I can't unveil my processing technique, this is my personal secret. What you have to do, in common situations, is desaturate and light on certain colors, or tones.


----------



## bnice (Jun 3, 2011)

We all have secret processes. I was just wondering if you'd like to share yours  ha ha! Keep up the great work, Tastino0! 

Happy shooting,

Will


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Jun 3, 2011)

Kind of know what is going on here, but we certainly going got respect Tastino0's trick of the trade. So it's all top secret!

What I like is that all shoots are on of a kind. don't ever expect to see another one. These are human prototypes frozen in a split second.

Sadly I can't say the same for the millions of shots of, IE: pots and plants, the Chinese wall, bird on the wire, countless of sunsets etc etc etc ........

Be cool use Canon,

dario.


----------



## dstppy (Jun 24, 2011)

WarStreet said:


> I noticed you are using the 85mm, and that you are not that far away from the subject. I did try to take street photography with 70-200 + 1.4 TC so to have distance advantage, but in shorter distance, the white lens get noticed. I definitely need to learn from your work, and will check your flickr account frequently !



I'm considernig picking up the 200mm f/2.8L II USM for this type of thing.

You lose the ability to zoom, but you're not as exposed as it's a stealth L telephoto


----------



## Tastino0 (Jun 25, 2011)

dstppy said:


> WarStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed you are using the 85mm, and that you are not that far away from the subject. I did try to take street photography with 70-200 + 1.4 TC so to have distance advantage, but in shorter distance, the white lens get noticed. I definitely need to learn from your work, and will check your flickr account frequently !
> ...



I would prefer a 135L (I will buy it soon). I don't like to be too far long from my subjects.


----------



## zerotiu (Jun 25, 2011)

wow....your images color is super! Frankly speaking, I want to learn to make it too 

Greetings from Asia


----------



## Tastino0 (Jun 25, 2011)

zerotiu said:


> wow....your images color is super! Frankly speaking, I want to learn to make it too
> 
> Greetings from Asia


So gentle! Thank you man!


----------



## ssrdd (Jun 25, 2011)

very good pictures man

bests
shiva.


----------



## Tastino0 (Jun 25, 2011)

ssrdd said:


> very good pictures man
> 
> bests
> shiva.


Thank you very much


----------



## Tastino0 (Jul 2, 2011)

Tastino0 has a New Website! Come Visiti me! You All invited!

http://tastino0.jimdo.com/


----------



## Tastino0 (Jul 12, 2011)

5DMII+135L arrived. New era begins .. 

https://www.facebook.com/Tastino0Photography0


----------



## Tastino0 (Jul 14, 2011)

Here are some new shots:





http://www.flickr.com/photos/tastino0/5937948326






http://www.flickr.com/photos/tastino0/5935700131/






http://www.flickr.com/photos/tastino0/5934244291






http://www.flickr.com/photos/tastino0/5931391056/


----------



## Tastino0 (Jul 15, 2011)

From today even on Google+


----------



## Tastino0 (Jul 26, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tastino0/5522561076

Just for saying you can also follow me on: Tastino0 on Flickr | Tastino0 on Facebook | Tastino0 on Twitter | My Google+ | My New Site.


----------



## Tastino0 (Jul 30, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tastino0/5980308179/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/tastino0/5983819946/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/tastino0/5972743493/


----------



## bikersbeard (Jul 30, 2011)

great photos.. love the style..


----------



## Tastino0 (Jul 30, 2011)

bikersbeard said:


> great photos.. love the style..


Thanks!


----------



## Tastino0 (Aug 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tastino0/6028431726/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/tastino0/6033229814/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/tastino0/6025968513/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/tastino0/6022678860





http://www.flickr.com/photos/tastino0/6009228545/


----------



## Tastino0 (Aug 30, 2011)

New Set on Flickr and on My New Site: 

The 100 Most Visited Shot on Tastino0 Flickr Stream.

Check it out guys! Click you soon0 - Tastino0.


----------



## Tastino0 (Sep 1, 2011)

Life In Femininity: a new Set on Flickr to celebrate Women: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tastino0/sets/72157627443425487/


----------



## Neon Photo (Oct 18, 2011)

Top shots very impressed with your work.


----------



## savale (Oct 19, 2011)

Strong photos. I like the fact that you're using not that much tele. I think some wider shots (35 or 50) in combination with 85 would give even more impressive results. Your toning / post processing is very strong, keep that a secret


----------

